# انباء عن وفاة مبارك



## صوت صارخ (19 يونيو 2012)

*قرر المستشار عبدالمجيد محمود، النائب العام نقل الرئيس السابق حسني مبارك من محبسه في مستشفي سجن المرزعة بطرة الي مستشفي المعادي العسكرى.

وقالت مصادر - بحسب وكالة ona - إن النائب العام قد تلقي تقريرا طبيا من اللجنة المكلفة بالكشف علي مبارك يفيد تأخر حالته الصحية وانها وزادت تدهوراً بعد عصر اليوم ويحتاج الي نقله أي مستشفي آخر .

وبناء علي التقرير قرر النائب العام نقله الي مستشفي المعادي.. فيما شهد المستشفي تعزيزات أمنية مكثفة انتظاراً لاستقبال الرئيس السابق

وهناك انباء عن وفاته بعد اصابته بجلطة فى المخ ......*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يونيو 2012)

*سبق للنائب العام أن فوض وزير الداخلية فى التصرف !!!!!*
*لماذا عاد الأهتمام بالموضوع ؟؟؟*


----------



## BITAR (19 يونيو 2012)

*مصدر أمنى: نقل مبارك للمستشفى العسكرى بالمعادى خلال 15 دقيقة*​*الثلاثاء، 19 يونيو 2012 - 20:45
كتب إبراهيم أحمد​**أكد مصدر أمنى رفيع المستوى بوزارة الداخلية، أنه فى غضون الدقائق القليلة المقبلة سيتم نقل الرئيس المخلوع محمد حسنى مبارك، المحكوم عليه بالسجن المؤبد فى قضية قتل المتظاهرين، والمسجون فى مستشفى سجن طرة، إلى المستشفى العسكرى بالمعادى بعد تدهور حالته الصحية اليوم بمستشفى السجن.
وأضاف المصدر، الذى رفض ذكر اسمه، أنه يجرى حاليا الانتهاء من الإجراءات الخاصة بنقله للمستشفى العسكرى بالمعادى لتلقى العلاج، مؤكدا فى تصريحاته لـ"اليوم السابع" أنه فى أقل من 15 دقيقة سيتم خروج مبارك من طرة إلى المستشفى العسكرى، مشيرا إلى أن قرار نقله جاء بناء على تقارير الفريق الطبى المكلف بعلاج مبارك، والذى أكد على أنه يعانى حالة صحية متدهورة منذ صباح اليوم.
​*


----------



## چاكس (19 يونيو 2012)

*ألف سلامة على الرئيس مبارك 
بتمنى له السلامة و يكون الخبر ده مجرد اشاعة*


----------



## zezza (19 يونيو 2012)

*هو بيموت كام مرة !!!

ربنا يشفيه رغم ان الموت له دلوقت راحة *


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يونيو 2012)

zezza قال:


> *هو بيموت كام مرة !!!
> 
> ربنا يشفيه رغم ان الموت له دلوقت راحة *



*راحة ازاى ........ ودم كل الأقباط على دماغه ...؟؟؟*


----------



## zezza (19 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *راحة ازاى ........ ودم كل الأقباط على دماغه ...؟؟؟*



*لا ماهو هيستريح من الدنيا اللى اتقلبت عليه و اخدتت منه كل حاجة فى اخر ايامه 
بس دم ولادنا دى بقى حسابها مع ربنا 
لو ده قصد حضرتك يعنى *


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يونيو 2012)

*جريدة الفجر: الرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك توفى اكلينيكياً منذ دقائق *


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (19 يونيو 2012)

*مبارك أصيب بجلطة فى المخ*
[YOUTUBE]uww1WVaVHQ4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## grges monir (19 يونيو 2012)

ربنا يدبر الامر
ويشفى كل مريض محتاج


----------



## oesi no (19 يونيو 2012)

على مسئوليه عمرو اديب  قناة اليوم 
الرئيس مبارك توفى


----------



## يهودى (19 يونيو 2012)

قرأت عن الخبر هنا
http://en.ammonnews.net/article.aspx?articleNO=16935


----------



## يهودى (19 يونيو 2012)

قرأت عن الخبر هنا
http://en.ammonnews.net/article.aspx?articleNO=16935


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 يونيو 2012)

*عمرو أديب : برنامج القاهرة اليوم : اخبارشبه مؤكده وفاة مبارك فى الطريق لمستشفى المعادى.
*


----------



## Abd elmassih (19 يونيو 2012)

*ترددت  أنباء تنفي ما ذاعته وسائل الإعلام عن وفاة مبارك وأكدت أنه لم يمت، وأنه  سقط على رأسه في الحمام وأصيب إصابة بالغة، وأنه متواجد بالطابق الثالث في  مستشفى المعادي العسكري جناج "د" في غرفة الإنعاش، وان حالته بالغة السوء*​

*الوطن 
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2012)

زعلانه ع الراجل ده جدا ورغم كل شيئ بحترمو جدا وبفضلو عن باقي رؤساء العرب..بتمنالو اللي فيه ليه راحه...


----------



## يهودى (19 يونيو 2012)

News from CNN
http://www.cnn.com/2012/06/19/world/meast/egypt-mubarak/index.html


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يونيو 2012)

Abd elmassih قال:


> *ترددت  أنباء تنفي ما ذاعته وسائل الإعلام عن وفاة مبارك وأكدت أنه لم يمت، وأنه  سقط على رأسه في الحمام وأصيب إصابة بالغة، وأنه متواجد بالطابق الثالث في  مستشفى المعادي العسكري جناج "د" في غرفة الإنعاش، وان حالته بالغة السوء*​
> 
> *الوطن
> *​



هذا ما يتداول علي قناه الحياه ايضا
بانه سقط علي راسه واصابته بالغه ولكنه مازال حيا

ربنا يشفيه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يونيو 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*هتجننوا قريب ....................*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> *هتجننوا قريب ....................*


مرسي وشفيق طلع مبارك
الله يكون في عونكو يا مصريين


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2012)

عاااااااااااااااااااجل
وفاة الرئيس حسني مبااااااارك
من قناة الفراعين


----------



## aymonded (19 يونيو 2012)

هو بعض الإزاعات الرسمية أكدت وفاة حسني مبارك ....
​


----------



## apostle.paul (19 يونيو 2012)

*الله يرحمك يا مبارك *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2012)

_يا ترى يا مصر هتفرحي بالريس الجديد  ولا هتحزني ع الريس اللي مات؟؟
اكيد انتي يا مصر  الوحيده اللي عارفه هتحزني ولا هتفرحي..._


----------



## كليماندوس (19 يونيو 2012)

*نعم تم تاكيد الخبر فى دريم :

المصدر 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=UxEDI921jss

يا رب ارحم  يا رب ارحم  يا رب ارحم يا رب بارك آميـــــــــن
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 يونيو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> _يا ترى يا مصر هتفرحي بالريس الجديد  ولا هتحزني ع الريس اللي مات؟؟
> اكيد انتي يا مصر  الوحيده اللي عارفه هتحزني ولا هتفرحي..._



لا احنا شعب اصيل .. نسبة 60% على الفيس بيقولو كلب و راح .. مش بقولك اصيييييييل


----------



## Coptic Man (19 يونيو 2012)

ربنا يرحمه ويسامحه


----------



## aymonded (19 يونيو 2012)

ههههههههههههههه طبيعة الشعب المصري والشعوب الشرقية بالذات شعارها
عاش الملك يحيا الملك، مات الملك راح في ستين سلامه (يعني هي مش سلامه بس مش كتبت الكلمة منعاً للإحراج)
والشعب يهتف ورا كل رئيس [ بالروح والدم نفديك - يا جمال - يا سادات - يا مبارك ] 
ولا حد بيفدي حد ولما يموت يتقال: [ ربنا ريحنا منه ]
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يونيو 2012)

وعلي cbc اتقال خبر الوفاه

ربنا يرحمه


بس يا شباب
الخبر دا مش بيفكركم بنبوه من راهب
انا مش فاكره اسمه بصراحه

لما قال انه مبارك هيموت في السجن
وان الاخوان مش هايسمكوا الحكم
حد فاكر النبوه بالتفصيل ؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> لا احنا شعب اصيل .. نسبة 60% على الفيس بيقولو كلب و راح .. مش بقولك اصيييييييل


_انا بكيت لما قريت الخبر يا شقاوه..مش عارفه شوفت كل ثورات العرب وقد ايه حسيت ان الراجل ده بيحب وطنو وفضل فيها وقال انا ابن البلد دي وهفضل فيها وهموت فيها..هو اه غلط ف حق الشعب كتير لكن اداها كتير.. وكلنا بنغلط ومش ملايكه
لكن كل احترامي لهذا الرجل_


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2012)

عااااااااااااااااااااجل...من رويرتز عن مصادر امنيه
مبارك في غيبوبه ولم يمت سريريا
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> عااااااااااااااااااااجل...من رويرتز عن مصادر امنيه​
> مبارك في غيبوبه ولم يمت سريريا​


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*جنان فى جنان ....هو الاعلام جرى له أية ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *جنان فى جنان ....هو الاعلام جرى له أية ؟؟؟؟؟*


دي من علامات الساعه يا اخ عبود
هلمو وتوبو الى خالقكم
قال مصدر امني مجهول.. واذا جائتكم وسائل الاعلام بانباء كاذبه وتضاربت فيما بينها وجن نصف الشعب فاعلمو انها قد قامت الساعه...صدقت وكالة انباء الشرق الاوسط


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (19 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> دي من علامات الساعه يا اخ عبود
> هلمو وتوبو الى خالقكم
> قال صلعم.. واذا جائتكم وسائل الاعلام بانباء كاذبه وتضاربت فيما بينها وجن نصف الشعب فاعلمو انها قد قامت الساعه...صدقت وكالة انباء الشرق الاوسط




بارك الله فيك :t30:
​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (19 يونيو 2012)

> قال صلعم.. واذا جائتكم وسائل الاعلام بانباء كاذبه وتضاربت فيما بينها وجن نصف الشعب فاعلمو انها قد قامت الساعه...صدقت وكالة انباء الشرق الاوس


ط
ماله داعي ل ذا الاستهزاء برسولنا

والله يرحم الرئيس مبارك حيا او ميتا


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ط
> ماله داعي ل ذا الاستهزاء برسولنا
> 
> والله يرحم الرئيس مبارك حيا او ميتا


لو خدتي بالك  انا قولت صدقت وكالة انباء الشرق الاوسط....
مفيش حد جاب سيرة الرسول...لو ع صلعم هشيلها عشان مش تتحججي مع اني حره ف تعليقي ...


----------



## zezza (19 يونيو 2012)

*لا بجد كدة كتيييييييييير اوووووى 
بأمانة انا لو شخصية مسئولة فى البلد لأولع فى كل القنوات  
ايه حرقة الدم اللى احنا فيها دى 
100 قناة تقول و زيهم ينفوا  الخبر 
!!!!!!!!!!
رحمتك يا رب *


----------



## girgis2 (20 يونيو 2012)

*هو احنا هنهتم بموضوع زي كدة ليه ؟!!

في الوقت الحالي عندنا ما هو أهم لتحديد المستقبل**

**انسانياااا **لو مات فعلاااا الله يرحمه

ولكن سياسياااا كان أهم شخصية عامة لذلك لا ننسى ما فعله من فساد من أجل بقائه على الكرسي وتوريث ابنه السلطة من بعده وسنعاني كثيرااا كشعب بسبب ما فعله
*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (20 يونيو 2012)

قلبي حزين عليه رغم ما حدث للاقباط في عصره
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يونيو 2012)

نفى الديب الخبر ...
مبارك الان فى مستشفى المعادى العسكرى ويستجيب للعلاج


----------



## نصر 29 (20 يونيو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ط
> ماله داعي ل ذا الاستهزاء برسولنا



ولا تشغلى بالك يكفيكى انك عارفه ان المسىء فى غضب الله وسخطه والنبى فى رضوان من الله 

اذا كان الله ذاته يسب .. نسأل الله ان يجعل على كل مسىء ذنبه ويرينا فيهم عجائب اياته 

امين


----------



## noraa (20 يونيو 2012)

ربنا يوقف معاه وارحمو من فى الارض يرحمكم من فى السماء ولا تدينوا كى لا تدانو لازم مع دم الاقباط نفتكر انة برضة  عمل حجات كويس ة  ربنا يرحمة ونطلبة الرحمة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 يونيو 2012)

نصر 29 قال:


> ولا تشغلى بالك يكفيكى انك عارفه ان المسىء فى غضب الله وسخطه والنبى فى رضوان من الله
> 
> اذا كان الله ذاته يسب .. نسأل الله ان يجعل على كل مسىء ذنبه ويرينا فيهم عجائب اياته
> 
> امين


شكلها خطبة الجمعه..
ملحوظه..النهارده لسه الاربعاء


----------



## soul & life (20 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


>


 ههههههههههه معاكى حق احنا خلا اتلغبطنا وزهقنا يموت ولا ميموتش خلينا فى المصايب اللى  بره السجن!!!!


----------



## soul & life (20 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> شكلها خطبة الجمعه..
> ملحوظه..النهارده لسه الاربعاء


 


هههههههههههههههld:


----------



## soul & life (20 يونيو 2012)

*بمناسبة الخبر دا وبعد ما قريت تقريبا كل تعليقات الاخوه والاخوات  لفت نظرى حاجه مهمه جدا ومحيرانى جدا  فى موقع اخبار نفس الخبر دا نزل وكم التعليقات عليه كتير جدا بس اللى لاحظته كل الاسماء  الاخوه المسلمين قاسيه جدا وكلها شماته وكراهيه  تعالى بقا على تعليق مينا ولا جورج ولا  كيرلس تعليقات  كلها رحمه وعفو وسماح انا بقيت مستغربه  احنا اكتر ناس اتظلموا من الراجل دا واعوانه ومع ذلك  برضو مقدرناش نكرهه وهو فى حالته دى والدنيا كلها  بتتمناله الاعدام فى ميدان عام كل الاقباط  تقريبا اللى  مسامحه واللى صعبان عليه حاله واللى مش عارف يسامح بيقول منه لله  واهو اللى شافه مش شاويه  اشكرك يارب على نعمتك وعطياك وروحك القدوس اللى بيمنحنا كل المحبه والوداعه دى دومتم بكل الخير*


----------

